# Septa History



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 8, 2012)

Riding Septa this weekend got me curious about what I realized (Duh!) is the rich history of the present-day system. So I searched and found THIS article in Wikipedia. While I obviously can't vouch for its accuracy, I found it a good read after riding the system for possibly more mileage this weekend, than the rest of my life combined.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 8, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Riding Septa this weekend got me curious about what I realized (Duh!) is the rich history of the present-day system. So I searched and found THIS article in Wikipedia. While I obviously can't vouch for its accuracy, I found it a good read after riding the system for possibly more mileage this weekend, than the rest of my life combined.


And - I've moved it over to the main Commuter Rail area so everyone can enjoy what you found.


----------

